# Does anyone else think this looks amazing?



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Only thing I keep looking back at... :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The *RED* one looks wonderful, & luv the wheels.
Hoggy.


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

in the words of andy pimpkin " i dont like it"

red one looks good TBH


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

STOP :roll:


----------



## dolph (Aug 21, 2009)

HAMMERTIME!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Not to me....


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

dolph said:


> HAMMERTIME!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL

DAZ


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Pig ugly. 

Reminds me of this other minger...










Cheers

Rich


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Pig ugly.
> 
> Reminds me of this other minger...
> 
> ...


Hi, Agree, that is pig ugly, even if it was RED.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How can you compare them Rich, miles apart.

3.0L is 0-60 in 5.6 would that be quicker than mine or not feel as quick due to naturally aspirated.

Would love a Z4M one day, but out my budget for a while yet.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> How can you compare them Rich, miles apart.
> 
> 3.0L is 0-60 in 5.6 would that be quicker than mine or not feel as quick due to naturally aspirated.
> 
> Would love a Z4M one day, but out my budget for a while yet.


i would say there's not a lot in it up to 60.

DAZ


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> How can you compare them Rich, miles apart.
> 
> 3.0L is 0-60 in 5.6 would that be quicker than mine or not feel as quick due to naturally aspirated.
> 
> Would love a Z4M one day, but out my budget for a while yet.


But Matt, you said "Does anyone else think this *looks* amazing?" It looks awful.

That said BMW engines are gems. It's just they have shite packaging, but now Bangle has gone things might get better... 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > How can you compare them Rich, miles apart.
> ...


I drove the 2L z4 soft top. Didn't think much of the interior, but the car looked great. It was a hire car while mine was in the bodyshop. Had it for a week and I washed it twice. 

Soft top was nice as never had one before, but the lines on the coupe are way better. Always the way isn't it Rich.  
Being the 2L it was really lacking in power top end. Should imagine the 3L is quite poor on fuel, mind you mine is hardly going to win any fuel efficiency awards.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> Soft top was nice as never had one before, but the lines on the coupe are way better. Always the way isn't it Rich.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

If you come to Monaco mate and feel the warmth of the sun, [smiley=sunny.gif] the sultry breeze [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and the amazing views, 8) you will be eating a huge humble pie that I'm preparing right now... :wink: :lol:

You can share it with Yellow... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I do like the look of them but the TT is so much nicer IMOP


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hark said:


> I drove the 2L z4 soft top. Didn't think much of the interior, but the car looked great.


I love the soft top Z4 (cannot decide on the coupe :? ), nearly bought a 3 litre one but the interior put me off too....and the TT was purchased!! 

Saj


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I do like the look of them but the TT is so much nicer IMOP


I agree with the latter.  Andy, you should be out celebrating, not tossing about like a saddo on the interwebby.

It's not my birthday btw... :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd say it's better looking than the TT.

As for the drive, the roadster is much more involved than the TT and the Coupe is supposed to be better due to the additional stiffness, so I'd say it would be a lot more fun to own, regardless of whether you'd tuned your TT up to a similar 0-60.

NA engines are the way forward too... It's nice to be able to drive quickly without driving aggressively sometimes. Having to drop a gear or two just to get anywhere is fine, but it's nice not to _have_ to.

Buy it..... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Buy it..... :wink:


And regret it. :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the look of them but the TT is so much nicer IMOP
> ...


We were going out mate but her in doors is not well so stuck in like a saddo tossing it off on the interwebby with a bottle of VODKA


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Buy it..... :wink:
> ...


You should probably let Ali_TT know :wink: :

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=158249


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I love the coupes - just about the only car I would consider chopping the TT in for (well, that I could afford anyway).

I'm with you Matt - would have to be an M. If BMW weren't such hopeless tossers at sorting out test drives I'm sure I'd have one by now.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

WozzaTT said:


> I'm with you Matt - would have to be an M. If BMW weren't such hopeless tossers at sorting out test drives I'm sure I'd have one by now.


Agree with that. ^

Maybe in a year or two when everything is paid off and only if the pitter patter of feet is still in the distance, but not yet approaching.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I have garage space reserved for a Z4M coupe, beautiful.


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

I think they're nice, but it would have to be a Z4M

At which point it would have to be a CSL for me personally.

And even then I dont find them that quick - I sold my GT3 because it wasnt really very quick.

I'd have one as my posh track car if I was loaded, but not as my 3rd or 4th car when Im not !!

J.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Z4 Coupe is simply gorgeous.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I've got a 3.0 soft top Z4.

I much prefer it to the TT. Sounds soo sooo soooo good, its loud, deep and surprises people that come for a drive.

It handles better, rear wheel drive is much more fun than the quattro.

Its better on fuel than my TT, I average 27 around town and 36/38 on motorway runs, and I'm always using the revs to get that great sound!

I like the interior. Feels and looks cosy, it surrounds you rather than the TT which was a little open, esp with the tiny back seats. I like the 2 seater cabin, makes it feel more focused.

Insurance will be higher, but if you've had a BMW before (or RWD), it shouldnt go up much. Chris Knott, my insurers said it wouldve been higher if I hadnt already had a RWD.

Get one. Come summer, top down, it all makes perfect sense. I like the coupe, but the soft top is better looking, and doesnt have the stigma of the TT roadster :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> I like the interior. Feels and looks cosy, it surrounds you rather than the TT which was a little open, esp with the tiny back seats. I like the 2 seater cabin, makes it feel more focused.


How can you compare that with a TT interior? :lol: It's a big slab of plastic... 

If you like the 2 seater cabin get a TT roadster... :wink:

Merry Christmas...


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > I like the interior. Feels and looks cosy, it surrounds you rather than the TT which was a little open, esp with the tiny back seats. I like the 2 seater cabin, makes it feel more focused.
> ...


If you mean the dash, its actually a big slab of metal, not metal coloured plastic 8)

I've been in 1 TT roadster, the inside of the soft top was horrendous, could see struts etc, whereas the inside of the Z4 soft top is so well trimmed, you hardly know its a soft top. 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> If you mean the dash, its actually a big slab of metal, not metal coloured plastic 8)


So you can fry an egg on it in the summer... 

Paul, it's a TT Forum. I'm always gonna be biased... :lol:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > If you mean the dash, its actually a big slab of metal, not metal coloured plastic 8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: , ok Rich :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Luv the external shape of the Z4 Coupe, but sorry the interior puts me off. Never driven one, perhaps if I did,I may change my mind.
Hoggy.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > prt225TT said:
> ...


 8) Have a good one mate... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Luv the external shape of the Z4 Coupe, but sorry the interior puts me off. Never driven one, perhaps if I did,I may change my mind.
> Hoggy.


The engines are sublime, but now they've got rid of Chris Bangle maybe we can look forward to some sharper design and imagination from BMW... 8)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great cars, just watch out for the depreciation when it comes to selling on,

lost a shed load over 12months


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

prt225TT said:


> Insurance will be higher, but if you've had a BMW before (or RWD), it shouldnt go up much. Chris Knott, my insurers said it wouldve been higher if I hadnt already had a RWD.


Hehe

I love it when insurance brokers spin off these perals of wisdom. Im never sure if they are serious or not even now.

When renewing my other halfs QS the chap told her that the main reason he had managed to drop their initial renewal premium so much was because he had made a special case to their underwriters explaining that she had now owned the "higher powered TT2 for a year and had more experience now. When she pointed out that just over a year before that her main car was a modified evo with over 300bhp, whilst also being on my GT3 insurance and the GTR's insurance before that ALL WITH THE SAME BROKERS who also insure us both on my track car thats on a racing policy he hung up !!!

I laughed, my other half looked furious !!  :lol:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Bladerider said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance will be higher, but if you've had a BMW before (or RWD), it shouldnt go up much. Chris Knott, my insurers said it wouldve been higher if I hadnt already had a RWD.
> ...


I think they were serious, as my insurance went up a little over 200 from my TT, but it is a higher group, plus soft top etc


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

The whole thing just boils my pish !!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

No 

Charlie


----------



## Ali_TT (Apr 17, 2007)

Well boys I love mine!

With regards to the interior.... I agree with PRT225 with regard to the "feel" and with mine having the M-sport seats and the turned aluminium dash I can defo live with it - It doesn't have the cool minor detailing like the TT interior had (air vents etc.) but hey ho.

In terms of the look I really love them and think it defo hold it own against the TT coupe..... and from the 5 weeks or so I have been driving it it defo turns more heads (but then unlike the audi BMW didn't dell hundreds of thousands of them :wink: )

Its hard for me to compare the performance as I had a unmodded 180 and have never driven or been in a 225 modded or not. The engine is sweet though and sounds amazing. Its loads quicker than my TT and economy wise I get 25 round town easy and late 30's on a motorway run so am averaging 30.8mpg since I got it.... way better than my TT.

I guess at the end of the day its each to their own but I no no regrets!

Ali


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Hark said:


> How can you compare them Rich, miles apart.
> 
> 3.0L is 0-60 in 5.6 would that be quicker than mine or not feel as quick due to naturally aspirated.
> 
> Would love a Z4M one day, but out my budget for a while yet.


Then look for an Alpina Roadster S, faster than a Z4M - 171mph, 3.4l 300bhp and looks 8) I so wish I had bought one instead of the QS :roll:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

sandhua1978 said:


> Great cars, just watch out for the depreciation when it comes to selling on,
> 
> lost a shed load over 12months


The TT is losing just as much....residuals are rubbish at the moment.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

The interior is not as nice, I would go for a Porsche before that one but with PASM and PSM.

The car can be jittery, I have driven one before, I did not like it. I much prefer yours mate. The grass is greener as they say.

 can also be slippery and sidesway tails out in the british wet wet weather!


----------

